# Fet - statistics on poor quality blasts - anybody with sims dublin



## Boggler (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi All,

I am due to have an FET in sims in early September . I was nervous about transfering two frozen blastocysts after having read about high twin rates if successful.  I asked the consultant and he advised to go with two as the higher quality embroyos would have been used already and because my last fet resulted in a single baby from a double transfer . Since then some of my research as thrown up not so good stats on poor quality blasts. Does anybody have further information on this  or was this just 1 random study i have come across? However I have no idea what the actually quality is!! Does anybody have a clue how sims grading relates to standard practice? For instance is an early blastocyst a 3 or a 2? If Te is good is this a or b? Under icm they have something that looks like LCD - does anybody know what this means.  

Thanks for your help.
Boggler


----------



## smiling angel (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi boggler. I'm not in Sims but in Hari so same city! I'm having my frozen transfer tomorrow. It's my 3rd attempt so fingers crossed. It's a 6 day blastie. My first one was through natural cycle and it was a 5 day as grade, my second was a frozen ab 5 day blastie and this is 6 day as grade. This time I've had the scratch and they are using the embryo glue so I'm looking forward to the fact they are trying new things. Also I am taking 2 weeks off work this time. Last time I went back after 2 days so hopefully these few little things will make a difference!


----------



## Boggler (Jun 28, 2011)

Hiya, hope today went well and your happily pupo!!? Enjoy ur time of work. 

Boggler


----------



## brave heart (Aug 7, 2013)

Hi Boggler

I too am with  the Simms.  I underwent frozen DET in April 13 after undergoing hyscerscopopy.  There were a total of nine embryos which had been frozen but only two got to 5 day blast stage. I found it difficult to find out the quality of  these eggs and was told by the embryologist there that they do not operate a grading structure, but  that the quality was "ok".  Two embryos were transferred, positive HCG pregnancy test,had twin pregnancy on scan but no heartbeats.  At my subsequent review meeting I tried to get further information on the embryo  quality but to no avail, and reason for success was inconclusive, but my own  hunch is the quality was poor, but no one is saying this.  There were no frozen embroys to transfer. Am now contemplating another cycle, needless to say am very disappointed by last one.  Unsure as to wheather to keep with  the Sims or not now due to price, result etc, but I do feel they are a professional, sensitive and caring attitude among the staff I dealt with there.  Would also be interested in hearing other similar experiences there.  

Brave heart


----------



## smiling angel (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi Boggler. Yes transfer went well new doc this time and I was totally relaxed. I realise below I wrote 'as'instead of aa grade! Today is 4dp6dt so I'm already cracking up! The 2ww is hard and in Hari you don't test till 16 days so still a long way to go. If I had 2 blasties I would go with 2 so I think go for it! If this doesn't work for me ill do another ivf in hari and if I'm lucky enough to have good embryos they have said they will transfer 2. At least you have a much better chance if it working!
Hi brave heart. Sorry about what happened to you it must have been very difficult. From what I've been told Hari and Simms are the best around so fingers crossed x


----------

